# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  दिल को हेल्*दी रखना है तो पियें ब्*लैक टी

## Krishna

काली चाय वजन घटाने में मदद करती है, ये बात तो हम सभी जानते हैं, लेकिन क्*या आप जानते हैं कि काली चाय दिल की सेहत के लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होती है। जी हां, एक नए शोध से यह बात सामने आई है कि काली चाय दिल को दुरुस्*त रखने में बहुत मददगार होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*दिल के लिए काली चाय*काली चाय दिल की सेहत के लिए बहुत अच्*छी होती है। एक ताजा शोध में यह बात सामने आई है। इस शोध में काली चाय में पाए जाने वाले एक विशेष तत्*व और उसकी उपयोगिता के बारे में बताया गया है। काली चाय में प्रचुरता से पाया जाने वाला एक प्रकार का फलेवनॉयड, क्व र्सटीन, धमनियों को ऑक्सीकरण से होने वाले नुकसान से बचाता है। साथ ही यह हृदयवाहिका से संबंधित बीमारियों की संभावना को भी कम करता है।

----------


## Krishna

*एंटीऑक्सीडेंट है फ्लेवनॉयड*फ्लेवनॉयड पौधों में पाए जाने वाले साधारण वर्णक यौगिक होता है। यह एंटीऑक्सीडेंट के तौर पर काम करता है। विटामिन सी के असर को बढ़ाता है और रक्तवाहिकाओं के आसपास संयोजी ऊतकों की रक्षा करता है।

----------


## Krishna

*क्*या कहता है शोध*

----------


## Krishna

यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ वेस्टर्न आस्ट्रेलिया के स्कूल ऑफ मेडिसिन के रिसर्च फेलो नेतेली वार्ड और फार्मेकोलॉजी के प्रोफेसोरियल फेला, केविन क्रॉफ्ट ने चूहों पर किए गए एक प्रयोग के आधार पर कहा कि हमारे निष्कर्ष बताते हैं कि क्व र्सटीन, वाहिकाओं को ऑक्सीडेंट से होने वाले नुकसान से बचाने में सक्षम है।

----------


## Krishna

शोध पत्रिका बायोकेमिकल फॉर्मेकोलॉजी के मुताबिक पर्यवेक्षकों का कहना है कि इस बात के प्रमाण हैं कि खाद्य फ्लेवनॉयड्स उच्च रक्तचाप को कम कर सकता है और अथेरोस्क्लेरोसिस के विकास को कम कर सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

*शोध के नतीजे*विश्वविद्यालय के बयान के मुताबिक वार्ड और क्रॉफ्ट ने कहा, भविष्य में हृदय रक्तवाहिकाओं पर फ्लेवनॉयड के असर से सम्बंधित अध्ययनों में अलग-अलग तरह के फ्लेवनॉयड और फ्लेवनॉयड के खाद्य स्रोतों के उपयोग पर विचार किया जाना चाहिए।

----------

